# I need photos of rescue dogs.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, dogs who are/appear to be pure GSDs... Who were rescued.

I'm not completely sure what I'm going to do, other than a pure bred German Shepherds in shelters/rescue awareness video... Showing what great dogs you can ADOPT.


What I need are decent-quality pictures of rescued GSDs, before and after's would be great.. you know, if you have the shelter pictures of your dog you could post as well... Anything from your dogs playing, working, with family or other animals, anything.

I have only done PB vids so far, but if you like them and want me to use your pictures, just post them...












Also, if you could point me to some REPUTABLE GSD rescues, I will list them either at the end of the video or in the description...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Also, if you want your name mentioned, list it as well and I'll put it in the credits...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My service dog Tessa was a rescue dog, I'll take some new pictures of her in her harness and bags for you. 

Tessa

















Emma (the first 2 are pictures taken by the shelter)

































Logan (first one is with Tessa)


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

They are very beautiful, and lovely pictures, thank you!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Kaiser:

Shelter Pic










In my home pic


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't have any pictures of Tanner of when he was at the shelter.

But here are some pics of him anyways:








A week after we brought him home.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

This is our rescue boy Shadow. We rescued him in Dec. 2007. Two days after Christmas we made the 3 hr trip one way to save this boy. This was our first time rescuing. He is a wonderful & loving boy. Glad we made that trip. He has a few issues, but I would not trade he for nothing. :wub: He is one very smart & special GSD !

As I look at this first pic, I can not get over how bad he looked. I have seen worse by far, but to see him in this state amazes me. He has came along way. 

This past weekend he earned his Rally Novice title. He also has his CGC. I plan to do agility with him & more things down the road, so we will see................... 

We love him to pieces................... :wub:

~Jen~


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

Beautiful video, it made me smile and sad at the at the same time.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a video that I made of my dogs (Tessa and Logan) from photos with fosters... If you want to use any photos in it let me know and I will get copies for you.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Soleil. She was rescued from the local kill shelter. Cost $20.00.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Mid-Atlantic GSD Rescue (MAGSR) is very reputable. Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue

I have heard good things about the Virginia German Shepherd Rescue (VGSR) also. Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Main


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Those are the only two I'm familiar with, being in Va... VGSR is awesome.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

This is Batman (my first foster and the one I should have kept!). He is from GSR-SP.

In the shelter:









A few months in his forever home:


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's "Annie". She's a rescue dog and was sentenced to death. Obviously she is much happier now and so am I!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I adopted Nadia from a 'rescue' locally so do not have pics of her at a shelter, but if one looks closely in the first photo you can see her spine. She weighed about 47 lbs and was 16 months old. I took the picture just days after she came home and she always always smiles.









I just took this picture of the two of them together. Nadia weighs 74 pounds now & is still smiling! She is happy, healthy and lovin' life!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I should explain something about my comment above. I said I adopted Nadia from a "rescue' and the reason I put it that way was because they called themselves a rescue, however they did not do a home check, not check my vet references, or even take my application for her, they charged no fee, but they did require I have her spayed to get her papers. There was no contract and they had no idea who I was. I went to meet this dog and an hour later she was in my truck coming home with me~ I know that is not how reputable rescues operate! 

To me, it was not about 'getting her papers' but rather than doing what was best for Nadia so she was spayed within a month.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Toffee is a rescue, although she was not in a shelter. Does that count? She was a breeder return and I was lucky enough to get her at one year old.

The day I brought her home











One year later! Toffee is the best dog I've ever had!










Doesn't she look happy?! She is such a fun loving, humorous and happy dog now! It didn't start out that way, but with a little time, rescue dogs can be the BEST!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!

More pictures cannot hurt, so if anyone else has them...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here are some of my finds that went on to wonderful homes.....

*Divvie,* aka Dibby, #14 AKC Agility GSD in 2009 I think
Saved from the side of the road as an 8 week old puppy (beside her run-over sibling)


















*Lemon,* puppy with a heart defect. Placed with local sheriffs deputy and still living happily at 3 years old.









*Gus,* pulled from Animal Control within hours of pts time. Placed in what turned out to be not a good home, reconfiscated, sent to a Colorado rescue and I believe was the GSD Rescue dog of the Year at the Nationals.









and most recently, _*Rico.*_ Caught in a vacant lot, acted feral. Treated for heartworms, loved and now ready for his very own home.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Dont have of kobe in the shelter but here are a few taken over the last couple of years


----------



## puppycraze (Jul 20, 2007)

This is Hudson. We rescued him about 3 years ago


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

APBTLove said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> More pictures cannot hurt, so if anyone else has them...


Woops! I meant to get you pictures of Tessa in her working gear. I'll have to do that tomorrow, its getting dark now and the pictures will look the best with natural light.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My own dog Cash and my last two fosters were all on death row with less than 24 hours to live.

Cash:









Maverick:









And Jace:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is another of Divvie, getting her AKC UD.....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Unwanted Sam: Husband threatening to shoot him... (sorry these little pics are the only ones I have of him before he came to me, maybe you can do a collage with all 3 of them)























After:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

You all are so awesome for taking these dogs in and making their life top notch!


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, I've made a rough video... Very long. I'm trying to upload it now.. It's pretty dang long, when I get it up, tell me what YOU would edit/delete... I've been working on it so much I can't pick it apart lol


----------



## vettenatic95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Harley was 2 weeks past execution but the Co. animal control workers couldn't bring themselves to put him down. He was 53 lbs. when I found him, he is now 107 lbs.


----------



## vettenatic95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cookie was a turn in at the local SPCA. She was way under weight all ribs and all vertebrae were showing. She is now a very healthy 79 lbs. and a big lover who likes to give lots of sloppy kisses.


----------



## vettenatic95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good shot.


----------

